
Ask HN: Selling points for Go++, a parody language - zshrdlu
What might some wicked person use as selling points to promote their new language &quot;Go++&quot;, which is an &quot;improvement&quot; over Go?
======
caspervonb
Depends on how evil you are.

\- C preprocessor. \- C++ templates. \- Add a fn keyword in addition to func.
\- Add lambda literal in addition to func. \- Take out goroutines, replace
them with nothing. \- Allow emoji's as identfiers. \- Make typing optional,
run it in an interpreter.

